# Fotos tirados do avião



## Bruno Campos (19 Dez 2006 às 12:24)

Oi... esta semana fui a Atenas a trabalho e tirei algumas fotos... a 11 000 metros de altitude  

uma bela acumulação num glaciar de montanha... algures nos alpes!!!





A sobrevoar o mediterrâneo... 
vê-se a sombra das nuvens no mar... 






o por do sol a chegar a atenas... momentos antes de iniciar a descida! 






Um cristal de gelo que se formou na minha janela!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Dez 2006 às 12:30)

mais uma bela formação... vista de cima


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 12:46)

Boas fotos!!

A viagem correu bem? Muita turbulencia ou nem por isso??


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 13:44)

Bonitas fotos , especialmente a primeira.   

Foste por Frankfurt ou por Londres?  

É realmente uma viajem muito bonita no Inverno, quando feita de dia. E à Áustria? Essa sim é um sonho de montanhas e neve! 

Turbulência Alex? na Europa? Só se for uma amostra ou tiveres um grande azar nesse dia, experimenta a fazer um intercontinental e vais ver o que é turbulência a sério!


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 14:10)

Bonitas fotos. Também gostei muito da primeira


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 14:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bonitas fotos , especialmente a primeira.
> 
> Foste por Frankfurt ou por Londres?
> 
> ...



Ou então fazer voos entre as ilhas dos Açores nesta altura do ano  
Pessoas a vomitar, a rezar


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 14:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bonitas fotos , especialmente a primeira.
> 
> Foste por Frankfurt ou por Londres?
> 
> ...



   

Ora entao vou-te contar as minhas experiencias de turbulencia...Quando fui para o brasil apanhei uma tempestade tropical (que mais tarde acabou por tar furacao), que o aviao teve que fazer um desvio para evitar o centro da tempestade e mesmo assim abanamos bem.

Quando fui para Paris em Outubro último ainda consegui apanhar maior turbulencia que para o Brasil...Caimos num poço de ar que o rabo se levantou da cadeira...  Nunca apanhei tanta turbulencia como nessa viagem...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 14:14)

Dan disse:


> Ou então fazer voos entre as ilhas dos Açores nesta altura do ano
> Pessoas a vomitar, a rezar



    Realmente..as coisas devem estar mazinhas por lá nao??


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 14:20)

dj_alex disse:


> Realmente..as coisas devem estar mazinhas por lá nao??



Nos dois anos que vivi nos Açores deixei de gostar de andar de avião. Agora já me passou, mas naquela altura era um bocado angustiante. Estava por lá no ano em que houve aquele acidente em São Jorge.


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2006 às 14:20)

Parabéns Bruno Excelentes
Normalmente não deixam tirar fotografias dentro do avião foste um sortudo 
Gostei muito de todas as fotos


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Dez 2006 às 14:39)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bonitas fotos , especialmente a primeira.
> 
> Foste por Frankfurt ou por Londres?
> 
> ...



Nem por um lado nem por outro... fui por paris!

Em relação à turbulência... nada de especial... apenas uns buraquitos na via rápida!!!  

Em relação às montanhas, devem ser os alpes suiços ou italianos, uma vez que pouco depois de ter passado essa zona, o comandante falou em estarmos a sobrevoar veneza (itália) e depois foi só mediterrãneo até atenas.


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Dez 2006 às 14:41)

mag0 disse:


> Parabéns Bruno Excelentes
> Normalmente não deixam tirar fotografias dentro do avião foste um sortudo
> Gostei muito de todas as fotos



N me disseram nada... e fui quase sempre a disparar... na ida pra atenas tirei perto de 100 fotos... como n usava o flash por causa do reflexo na janela, eles n reparavam... mas até durante a aterragem tirei fotos...


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2006 às 16:45)

boas

grandes fotos   

já que foste em trabalho lembrei-me nao tens um trabalhinho desses para mim 


abraços meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Dez 2006 às 17:37)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> grandes fotos
> 
> ...



  foi uma situação pontual... é um projecto de investigação em que temos parceiros gregos! Só fui durante 4 dias, dois dias de reuniões e os outros dois foram gastos em viagens e algumas visitas em atenas.
Mas n me importava nada de andar sempre a viajar


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2006 às 19:21)

Parabéns gostei muito das tuas fotos aquele pormenor do cristal de gelo ficou muito bom! adorei


----------



## chechu (19 Dez 2006 às 22:23)

No dia 30 de Dezembro vou de aviao para o sul da Franca com partida desde Paris. A ver se no "Massif Central" consigo tirar algumas fotografias.


----------



## Bruno Campos (20 Dez 2006 às 08:31)

chechu disse:


> No dia 30 de Dezembro vou de aviao para o sul da Franca com partida desde Paris. A ver se no "Massif Central" consigo tirar algumas fotografias.



Ficamos a aguardar!!!!


----------



## Rog (20 Dez 2006 às 15:44)

Boas fotos Bruno Campos 
Gosto muito deste tipo de fotos, uma outra panorámica do que normalmente fotografamos de baixo para cima...


----------



## Fernando_ (20 Dez 2006 às 17:34)

Muy curiosa a sombra das nuvens no mar...


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2006 às 08:37)

Este tópico está excelente e poderia até ser desenvolvido, ou seja, sempre que algum membro viajasse de avião e tivesse oportunidade de tirar umas  fotos, podia colocá-las aqui ... é quase como se víssemos o mundo todo da nossa janela do MeteoPT.

Em relação a turbulência, a minha curta experiência de voo (viagem de ida e volta à Tunísia) não permite estabelecer um padrão nem comparar com outras viagens.

No entanto, o meu baptismo de voo (ida para Tunísia) não podia ter sido mais intenso (acho que fiquei vacinado)  , na descida para Monastir, devido ao calor intenso que s efazia lá sentir (era Julho) a turbulência foi intensa, com trambolhões, um rapazito a vomitar, algumas caras brancas, incluindo a minha  e um ou outro grito.

Em compensação, a viagem de volta para o Porto, foi um passeio tão suave, que não se sentiu absolutamente nada.

Relatem mais experiências, para podermos comparar, Ok?


----------



## chechu (4 Jan 2007 às 17:40)

Nao consegui ver se havia neve o nao. :L


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2007 às 19:44)

chechu disse:


> Nao consegui ver se havia neve o nao. :L



Mas que bela fotografia  

chechu, quando cair o primeiro nevão em Paris prometes fazer por aí uma reportagem pra gente ver se não damos em loucos?


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Jan 2007 às 19:47)

Minho disse:


> Mas que bela fotografia
> 
> chechu, quando cair o primeiro nevão em Paris prometes fazer por aí uma reportagem pra gente ver se não damos em loucos?



Realmente muito bonita!  

E quanto à ideia do Minho... Apoiadíssimo!!!   

PS- chechu ficás-te num lugar barulhento, junto aos motores!


----------



## chechu (4 Jan 2007 às 19:57)

Prometo que quando nevar este ano ( o que por enquanto parece poco provavel.  )

Senao tive um poco barulho mas bom, sou e uma hora de Aviao.  

Mais uma : 





Nao sei se sao os Alpes / Massif Central.  

Chegando depois o lugar onde passamos o novo ano.


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2007 às 21:59)

Para mim o avião a jacto mais ensurdecedor que tenho andado são os McDonnell Douglas da série MD-80 da Spanair e os da Ibéria se bem que agora estão a substituir por Airbus. Mas ficar ao lado do motor daquilo é um verdadeiro suplício


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2009 às 14:28)

Mt boas fotos!

PARABÉNS!!!!!!!!!!


----------

